# Paracord Deer Drag



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice
I do the same thing and everytine i get my hand crushed or pinched at some point, may have to make one of those myself


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Be warned it uses a lot of cord lol.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

The only problem with your plan is that if you drag them from the back legs, you are pulling against the grain of the hair and letting the head catch on everything..... especially if it is a buck. I like your idea but would revamp it to pull from the front end.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nice, I like it. 
Have


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Alaska at heart said:


> The only problem with your plan is that if you drag them from the back legs, you are pulling against the grain of the hair and letting the head catch on everything..... especially if it is a buck. I like your idea but would revamp it to pull from the front end.


It could be rigged up to pull from either end really. If it were a buck I'd probably pull from the front.


----------



## Stickbower (Sep 17, 2011)

Alaska at heart said:


> The only problem with your plan is that if you drag them from the back legs, you are pulling against the grain of the hair and letting the head catch on everything..... especially if it is a buck. I like your idea but would revamp it to pull from the front end.


Like me and my buddy dragging a big doe by the back legs and we meet another hunter and he tells us to try pulling the head he said it won't drag as bad so we walked around the head and started pulling and was surprised how easy it slide but after about an hour of dragging we looked at each other and said I think we are getting father and farther away from the truck lol 

J/K Nice looking drag buddy


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol. I'll have to do some field tests this year and see what works the best.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Always drag from the head, pulls a lot better! Just wrap around the does neck and take off!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

We use 2 set ups kinda of like you have...Imagine 1 of your set ups hooked to one leg only.
Then make another one hooked to the other leg. 
Now 2 guys can drag a deer out of just about anywhere.
We'll chuck em up short where the back haunches are not dragging the ground and you 
can go like a mad man...Seriously...Give it a try you'll see what I mean.

Good Luck!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

YBSLO said:


> We use 2 set ups kinda of like you have...Imagine 1 of your set ups hooked to one leg only.
> Then make another one hooked to the other leg.
> Now 2 guys can drag a deer out of just about anywhere.
> We'll chuck em up short where the back haunches are not dragging the ground and you
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Will do.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

I seen a guy dragging by the back legs once I told him it's easier to drag from the other end. He says to me I'm not going that way.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

vietvet50 said:


> I seen a guy dragging by the back legs once I told him it's easier to drag from the other end. He says to me I'm not going that way.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:, that was funny.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice drag ... let us know how it works for ya in the fall


----------



## Amsterdamm (Oct 29, 2014)

If there is enough slack in rhr line, you could use the loops of the carabineers to form a pair of nooses by looping the cord lines through them and placing them round thr deer's neck.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Stickbower said:


> Like me and my buddy dragging a big doe by the back legs and we meet another hunter and he tells us to try pulling the head he said it won't drag as bad so we walked around the head and started pulling and was surprised how easy it slide but after about an hour of dragging we looked at each other and said I think we are getting father and farther away from the truck lol
> 
> J/K Nice looking drag buddy


Now that's funny. (I hope it was meant to be)


----------



## RP2 (Oct 13, 2015)

I wrap paracord around deers neck then the other end round my waistband 4 or 5 times and it doesn't dig in and it is less strain on the body. 
Beats the heck out of dragging with your hands, I'd rather wrap it on my hips and drag by myself than have help and use my hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Dang, I can't believe the number of people who haven't heard the joke about the two polish hunters dragging a deer by the back legs. It has been around for at least forty years.


----------

